# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  mi se odjavljujemo

## manal

Drage cure,
evo mene koja sam na ovom forumu započela svoj dojilački staž pitanjem "Koliko mogu pogriješiti?". To mi se čini em smiješno sada, em važno za ubuduće, a možda i nekom pouka. U trudnoći sam puno proučavala dojenje i učinilo mi se to kao nešto što se lako može zakomplicirati i neuspjeti, a ja sam jako htjela uspjeti i pružiti mojoj sreći najbolji start u život. U prvih sam 6 mjeseci bila sva van sebe, jako često misleći da je gladan (sisao je nekad na 20min), a najveći razmak do 6mj je bio 2 sata.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nismo se razdvajali, bilo je svakakvih komentara okoline, a ne mogu reći da me to nije mučilo. 
S njegovih 6 mjeseci, početkom dohrane i vraćanjem na posao postalo je nešto lakše, manje panično, ali i dalje sam se "obvezala" na dojenje do 1. rođendana. Postajalo je jako simpatično, on je vidljivo jako rado sikio i jako često, opet sve češće, a sada "već tako velik", a ja sam uživala pogotovo u njegovom akrobatskom sisanju. 
Onda mi je 1. rođendan postao pritisak, kao da sam si stavila ograničenje, do godinu dana ok, ali dalje...? Bila sam frustrirana, jer se njemu nije prestajalo, mene je na trenutke živciralo, a najviše zbog pritiska okoline koji sam dopustila da mi smeta, nažalost. 
No kraj se nije nazirao, pa sam odustala od sebi nametnutog pritiska i prepustila se (donekle). Ne znam ni sama zašto sam onda prije par mjeseci, u februaru, martu, u jednom trenutku pomislila da bismo sad mogli/trebali prestati. Mislim da je jednu noć nekako preskočio, pa sam mislila sad je prilika. Bezveze! Tada je još sisao uvijek pred spavanje, nekad noću, a ruku na srce nekad i popodne. Dakle pokušaj s ca. 3 podoja na 0 završio je bolno (mastitis na pomolu) i neuspješno - odnosno kako se gleda, drago mi je da sam odustala i nastavila. Naime, iako sam ja htjela prestati, a on plakao za sikom, i ja sam plakala, ali kao moram sad, da ne bi sisao do treće... Možda je i savjetnica na telefonu zaslužna da smo tada nastavili, hvala joj u svakom slučaju! 
Uglavnom, slučajno je miš počeo spavati noću i dakle prestao sisati noću, pa bi dobio samo naveče pred spavanje, iako je znao tražiti nekad tijekom dana, ali sam ja odbijala, to nisam htjela. Nekad bi zaspao bez, pa se količina mlijeka jako smanjila i tako smo opušteno i polako došli čak do toga da je opet malo posisao i danju, ali količine su bile zanemarive. Jedno vrijeme je bilo frustrirajuće kad bi tražio, sisao, trudio se i vukao, a ništa više ne ide, pa se ljutio, a ja bila tužna. Bilo je tu onda sjajnih izjava, poput "nema baterije" ili "mama otvori!" i fitilji bradavicu pa čak da hoće i tatinu siku probati  :Laughing: 
uglavnom, nekako smo prestali jer sam presušila. On i dalje traži, ja mu i dam, ali zadnje da je nešto popio bilo je prije nekih 10dana, čini mi se. Tako smo u stvari opušteno prestali, kao što ja sada pola pišem, a istovremeno škicam utakmicu  :Grin: . 
Suma našeg skoro 2 godišnjeg staža je uglavnom zdrav miš, ožmikane opet jako male sike, puuuno maženja i ponosna ja. Ponosna što sam dojila najduže od svih u bližem krugu, nekad sam se osjećala kao da imam neke superpowers zato što dojim  :Cool:  i zahvalna vama tu na forumu što ste me bodrile sa savjetima, sigurno ste dio mog uspješnog dugog dojenja.
Pozdravljam vas na ovom pdf-u do drugog puta!  :Bye:  (ali svratit ću ponekad čitati vaše priče i bisere)

----------


## Bebinja

super priča,i baš lijepo da je tako opušteno i završilo.

----------


## PericaY2K

kako ne bi imala superpower kad si super mama :D
drago mi je da si svojoj bližoj okolini pokazala primjerom kako je dojenje jedno neponovljivo i jedinstveno iskustvo...

----------


## buby

baš si me nasmijala
zgodno si opisala faze kroz koje ste prolazili
sada ste zajedno došli do te da se možete ovdje javiti i reći mah-mah
 :Love: 
to je lijepi završetak jednog dobrog staža

----------


## manal

hvala vam drage djevojke! ma u stvari sam to htjela drugačije napisati i reći... dojenje mi je bilo jako važno i prekrasno iskustvo, moram to još naglasiti.
prije nego sam se u trudnoći počela informirati o svemu, imala sam neki stav (ne znam zašto): normalno je da bebe sišu maksimalno 9 mjeseci, sve nakon toga je nekako weird. i zato mi je tako drago da sam dojila tako "dugo" (što je ništa naspram nekih od vas!) i shvatila kako je to divno, prirodno... osim što sam ja to uvidjela, nije malo važno da su to vidjeli i drugi iz moje okoline i da su zauzeli dobar stav prema dojenju uopće i dojenju preko godine dana. kome nije bilo slatko kad bi me miš sa smješkom pitao "Hoćeš probat?" (u prijevodu: ja bi probao siku; to sam mu ja pred kraj govorila da nema ništa više u siki, jel hoće probati). ma čak mi je nekako žao da nema više mlijeka, jer sam ja polako ograničavala kada dojim, ali s druge strane osjećam olakšanje. ne mogu to ni objasniti. i dalje on pita, pa pokuša sisati, pa kad skuži da ne ide ništa, onda ih cmače, gricka  :Rolling Eyes: 
danas kaže mojoj baki: "gledaj bako kako roman spava i proba siku!" :Laughing:  pitam se do kad će još tako tražiti sike, ali to je dio našeg maženja i uživamo!  :Razz:

----------

